# 1941 Mead Ranger



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)

Anyone have any info on this one? Can't seem to find much on the web.


----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 17, 2017)

VERY NICE !!!------------Cowboy


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't think I have ever seen a Straight Bar Ranger. 
Looks kind of odd, but cool! 
Hard to tell from the pictures but does the tank still have the feather embossed in it?
JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 17, 2017)

MADE IN 1940 BY SCHWINN FOR RANGER.


----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## coin1812 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow,  very nice!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Good luck trying to find info on the web. I've got one similar but I got it as a frame set. It's probably a '41 but I'd pull the cranks the check. It looks like it has a postwar sprocket on it for whatever reason. It's nice to see an original one with a tank to finally figure out what my bike might have had.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2017)

coin1812 said:


> View attachment 677821




Ranger made all sorts of "Schwinn built" creations that were odd ducks.  This is one of a myriad of options
offered by Ranger late prewar years...


----------

